# veröffentlichen von JSF + Glassfisch



## istikbal (28. Okt 2014)

Hallo,

möchte eine Site veröffentlichen die mit JSF und Glassfish erstellt wurde.
Hierfür habe ich bei Starto ein V-Server mit Plask gekauft .
Habe Probleme dies zu verwirklichen, da ich dies zum ersten mal mache und mir die Erfahrung fehlt.
Habe natürlich die letzten Tage bzw. Wochen recherchiert. (deploy JSF) 

LG


----------



## JavaMeister (28. Okt 2014)

Alles klar ;D

Wird das hier so eine Art Blog, oder gibt es hier auch eine Frage?


----------

